# Removal of Steam Nozzle Tip on SDB.



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

The plastic "spanner" that comes with the Sage Double Boiler is pretty flimsy and despite my efforts not to overtighten the nozzle when I clean it the spanner was just too soft and the jaws spread apart. So, after a bit of measurement and design I came up with a 3D printed version that does the job magnificently. Available in red, white or black.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've not had any problem with mine on either a DB or a BE.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

I just use a pair of pliers with a tea towel wrapped around as not to scratch.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I've scratched up the tip of my steam wand on my Bambino taking it off with a set of grips (with a cloth which it cut through). It was ridiculously tight and broke the tool that came with the machine to take it off when I used it.

I don't put it on as tight as it was so I can just unscrew it with my fingers now.


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't lose it in the milk!!


----------

